# save phone messages to PC



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

Hi

is there anyway to save voicemails to your pc? 

I have Bell call answer and wanted to use a nice voice mail as a testimonial for my website.

aside from playing it through a speaker phone and recording by mic, is there any way to "download the message from Bell Call Answer to the PC?


----------



## Denver Dave (Jan 27, 2007)

I've also asked this question many times and even bought a "box" from Radio Shack. Maybe I did not understand what it was supposed to do. 

I can record with Skype, but would like to also record with a straight landline phone. I'm not sure if the headset jack on a portable landline phone might input to a digital recorder or not.

I have a service that records to Flash from phone - quality is good, but there is a monthly charge - would like to replace.

If you find any better solutions, please post.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

Anything that has a headset out jack can be connected to your computer via the line in connection of the soundcard. Using software then, good ones of which are available free, you can record any sound being played through this connection onto your computer. If your landline phone has a headset connection then you can use that. If not you can forward the message to a mobile/cell phone, which will have a headset connection to use.
I have tried this and it works but the signal/recorded volume from the phone is very weak.
To sort that, much like connecting a turntable to a computer which has a much weaker output than a tape deck, I connected the phone to a pre-amp (my hi-fi's turntable pre-amp) then the pre amp to the line in. That worked fine. 
That's one long winded way.
An easier option would be to forward the message to someone who messes about with their cell phone on their computer. This usually means they will have their phone's software on the computer which can get the sounds off the phone with normal volume.
Again that worked fine for me using a Motorolla V3 and Motorolla's 'Phone Tools' software that came with it.
No one said it would be easy.


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

Guys,

I found some solutions...

there are a few items at Radio Shack (or other electronic stores) that will split the signal from your phone line

-- one side goes to your phone and the other, to the "mic" port on your cassette recorder or digital voice recorder)

once there, you hook up the output from either (eg headphone jack) to your mic or "line in" on your sound card.

go to your sound card software and tell it htat you want to record from line in (or mic as the case may be)

then I used "WaveStudio" which shipped with my Audigy sound card. This give your a .wav file that you can use elsewhere.

that said, I chose the lazy route. I took my cordless phone into a sound absorbing, acoustically correct walk in closet, played hte message and recorded it straight to a casette. (then played the casette back into the PC as noted above)

turned out pretty good. Sounded like a phone message which is actually what I wanted cause it is a testimonial.

you can hear it here (and watch the video) (click the Weddings Demo) -- I wasent too happy about the video output to Youtube however. I saved it as a Quicktime movie and used the output size as YouTube notes, 425 x 350pxls -- Gonna have to play with that a bit.


----------



## JimM76 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, there are products like this: Home Call Recording, that you could use to record your phone calls (and thus the checking of voice mails).


----------

